# Sat Tv



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

I is it possible in the Moraira area to recieve sky tv channels ?and also is it possible to purchase a system that shows live british football ie 3 oclock kick offs on a saturday?. Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are number of packages you can buy that will receive the British football, Dubai sports channels being one of them. Sky TV is also available with the correct dish size, a Sky contract registered to a UK address etc. The UK terrestrial channels are a bit harder to access but not impossible.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

In Moraira you need a minimum of a 100x110cm dish, or the recommended 125x1235 dish for the main UK channels, and most of the sky channels.

But some sky channels will still require a 2.4m dish minimum for the next few months, after which we hope third signal will get better when they move to their new satellites.

No EU broadcasters have access to all 3pm Saturday kickoffs. The FA have limited this to just 1 per broadcaster. This usually means 2 3pms are available, but you will require two subscriptions for those broadcasters.

BeIN Sports (formally Al Jazeera sports) - available on a 1m dish in most of spain - do have the rights for all 380 games, but due to piracy and how their signals were easily available on the internet, also reduced BeIN Sports to just 1 3pm KO. This should change back to all 3pms next season, as BeIN have increased their security and are using dedicated cards paired to receivers.

Dubai Sorts (presume you mean ADMC?) lost the rights. BeIN have them for the next 2 seasons.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

sat said:


> Dubai Sorts (presume you mean ADMC?) lost the rights. BeIN have them for the next 2 seasons.


Yup, that's who I meant - thanks for the update...


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info,i am still in the uk and am moving to the Moraira area in August i will bring mu sky Hd box and card with me i have a full subscription ie movies and sports etc, am i right in assuming i wont be able to use sky anytime and record and download pay for movies? Also does anyone know how much it would cost to install the box required for the live 3 oclock kick offs, im not after a quote just a rough idea ie the cost of a dish,cable and setting up? Thanks in advance


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Flavos said:


> am i right in assuming i wont be able to use sky anytime and record and download pay for movies?


You will be able to record.
Access to ondemand will require you to connect the box to a router running a UK VPN service to make the box think it is connecting to the sky servers from the UK and not Spain. Otherwise content will be blocked.




Flavos said:


> Also does anyone know how much it would cost to install the box required for the live 3 oclock kick offs, im not after a quote just a rough idea ie the cost of a dish,cable and setting up? Thanks in advance


80cm dish - 100 euros.
BeIN SPorts receiver with full Bein Subscription for 12 months - and hoping the FA allow them all the 3pms again - at least 400 euros. 

Personally, I am not doing anything with BeIN until after the world cup and the new season is about to start - their handling of this season has been a huge cock up. We have no idea if their Al Jazeera cards and Al Jazeera boxes they said get and will work this year will work next year - I think even they do not know!


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Sat are you near Moriara? and if so can i pm you re any installations?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Flavos said:


> Thanks Sat are you near Moriara? and if so can i pm you re any installations?


Yes he is and yes you can


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

What Lynn said!


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks both.


----------

